# Aaron Dembski-Bowden. What a nice guy (and good author too)



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Is anyone else on heresy constantly impressed by the work that AD-B puts out?
The way he wrights characters is amazing, the insane yet loyal Uzas, the loyal as a dog Mercutian, Xarl strong yet cynical, Cyron the extremely polite trator Astarte and Talos, deluded with the glory days of the VIII legion and will do anything to get them back. 

I just finished reading Blood Reaver and it has become (along with Soul Hunter) my favourite BL book, Although I was kinda sad when Spoiler:


The Covenant died!:cray:


Anyone else notice at the end he thanks Heresy online (first I might add) and "the unexpectedly polite WarSeer":taunt: amongst other forums. 

So who are your favourite authors and why?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes to all of the above.

Also put spoiler tags on that colour text!


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree with you on all of those things. If you don't know how to do spoiler tags, do the following

[SPOILER (Remove this)] [/SPOILER] (and put the last thing in capitals, it just seemed to autocorrect me).


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

My name is AARON as well. And I hate it when people miss spell my name.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

I loved Soul Hunter and Blood Reaver.

He is a very talented writer.


----------



## You Naughty Monsters (Mar 4, 2011)

As a writer I think he is very talented, but as a storysmith he comes across as being a bit nervous. That is, invoking events/characters that he knows are going to be popular and therefore "safe". I find he often invokes Horus Heresy throwbacks, which is a bit gimicky as fans devour anything related to the HH.

For example,

In Cadian Blood, he takes Typhus out his box and links the story to H Heresy events and battles. These characters and themes resonate with fans.

In Soul Hunter, he creates a novel which is arguably part HH novel. The flashbacks to the Heresy and Primarch assasination are key events which will resonate with fans.

In Helsreach, I thought there was no way he could continue this, but he managed to sneak in a scene of Primarch statues being considered by the main character. 

In one of his short stories, we see black rage flashbacks to the time of sanguinius, again invoking the horus heresy for fans. 

In throne of lies, we see the final moments of Nighthaunters assasination. Again mixing HH with 40k. What fan isn't going to want to read/listen to that 

In TFH, we see other stuff included which feels like it was added purely to hook fans, ie seeing the primarchs crashing on their respective planets. ADB said in an interview that he was worried about TFH being a boring book, and I felt scenes like that which will again resonate with fans but not really add anything to the story highlights his "worry".

There are probably more examples, but you get the idea...

Where ADB has introduced Abaddon, NightHaunter, Typhus, Sanguinius etc into 40k books (all with dialogue), other authors have created their own made up characters (Gaunt, Barsabbas, Eisenhorn, Ventris etc)without resorting to invoking popular heavy-hitters which fans crave.

I don't think ADB needs to do this, his writing is easily strong enough to carry a story without resorting to "help" from legendary charcacters, events etc.

Perhaps this post is a bit negative, I should re-state I enjoy his work and look forward to reading more. Maybe he isn't as interested in ideas outside the core characters/events, who knows.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Met him in GW Belfast and can definately agree he seems a nice bloke. Gave me some good advice regarding BL submissions and despite fact I failed it was very welcome. 
Books have been superb thus far and I cannot wait to read Blood Reaver (btw i second the call for spoiler tags....until then i'd succeeded in avoiding BR spoilers lol)

Keep it up I say!


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

You Naughty Monsters said:


> Where ADB has introduced Abaddon, NightHaunter, Typhus, Sanguinius etc into 40k books (all with dialogue), other authors have created their own made up characters (Gaunt, Barsabbas, Eisenhorn, Ventris etc)without resorting to invoking popular heavy-hitters which fans crave.


That's a strange comparison. I've created my own characters too - in your comparison, it would make more sense to compare Gaunt with Talos; Ventris with Thade, etc. and compare main characters with other main characters. It's disingenuous to compare main characters like Gaunt, Ventris, etc. to famous cameo characters that only show up for a few pages in my novels. It's not a specific comparison that makes any sense.

On a boarder note, it's still strange, really. I've never considered it that way, and I think it's an interesting take. From my point of view, I see it much closer to me usually writing about minor characters, doing much less grand things than the characters in most books, and occasionally they brush sides with an example of grandeur or greatness. My plots are usually much less grand and bombastic than the others, beyond a slight encounter with one of the universe's power players. And in _Helsreach_, I really don't think looking at a primarch's statue (which is something that would be all over the Imperium) really counts towards your point. It wasn't "sneaking it in" (betraying your bias there...) - it was a guy looking at a common statue, in a thematic moment in the narrative.

In the Ultramarines novels, a Space Marine sees Guilliman's corpse in the first chapter, and goes into the Eye of Terror, and fights one of the most famous Daemon princes in the license. In the Grey Knights novels, a Space Marine goes into the Eye of Terror, among other massive license moments. In the Salamanders novels, a Space Marine refuses the title of Company Champion, finds an 

ancient Horus Heresy ship, and the oldest living Space Marine in canon who is from the Heresy
. In the Blood Angels novels, Chapter Master Seth, Mephiston, Chapter Master Dante, etc. all meet up on more than one occasion, and the Chapter itself has a civil war when Sanguinius is 

supposedly reincarnated
.

Compare all that to something like _Soul Hunter_, which is about ill-equipped mercenaries on the fringe of a Chaos attack, getting their asses handed to them, who get to meet Abaddon for five minutes - and the Warmaster is very plainly bored with them, talking to them as a favour to a lesser warlord. And bear in mind, a lot of the stuff I've written (_Soul Hunter, Blood Reaver, The First Heretic_) is about characters who actually were _at the Heresy_, and are very much defined by it. Chaos Marines were there, and they still hate the Imperium for it. It's what the Long War is about. Of course it'll get referenced. It's not an artificial trick to get people interested - it's one of the things that matters to the characters, one of the things they think about, and something that deserves its place in the narratives. 

I was indeed worried people wouldn't like _The First Heretic_, but that's because it was about an unpopular Legion, and an unpopular primarch, and a fairly cerebral approach compared to a lot of BL's output. That's all. 

Trust me, if you wanted to include fan-pleasing moments, it would be a matter of just writing about factions much more popular than the Night Lords and Word Bearers, and raking in twice as much from sales and positive reviews. 

Still, it was interesting feedback. I don't agree with it, but I can definitely see why someone might think it. 

You cynical creature, you.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Mr. Bowden, I have one question for you. Where do you find inspiration for your characters' names, Uzas in particular? (if it's not secret). I know almost all legions have kind of naming theme, but interesting thing is, Užas (or Ужас in cyrillic), in Serbian language means horror,terror, fear, something terrible. I guess its coincidence, but I find it really suiting.


----------



## You Naughty Monsters (Mar 4, 2011)

Didn't mean to be cynical, but I can see how easily someone could read my post and think so. Wrote it quickly during a work break. Peace 

Really as a reader of your work its simply the trend I see. Its not a bad thing its just my perception.

I suspect it also might be a trend that continues, that is to say you've speculated your GK book may lead up to (and sequel may deal with) the 1st war of Armageddon. Dusting off the big toys.

Moreover, you've also stated you'd like to do a series on Abaddon the despoiler - doesn't get bigger or more juicy than that for the fans.

All said, I think you use the popular IP well, my last post was pointing out you needn't rely on it. 

Respect the fact you disagree with me on all this. 

ps sorry about the "sneaking in", I just remember reading (and enjoying) Helsreach and being on the look out for a Heresy era link.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

You Naughty Monsters said:


> Really as a reader of your work its simply the trend I see. Its not a bad thing its just my perception.


But your comparison made no sense. You compared a few five-minute cameos to other writers inventing new characters, as if I didn't. Talos is no less invented than Gaunt, Ventris or Barsabba. Same with Thade. I was asked to write Helsreach, and your only example in that novel was a character looking at a statue.

And... a Space Marine seeing a common statue, and thinking about his heritage? That was an example? EDIT: What do you think Chapter Cults are? They rarely get mentioned in novels (a shame, really) but they're the Chapter cult and creed, almost a faith, based around a primarch's methodology. A Chapter like the Templars, so heavy on Chaplains, care deeply about that.

And Chaos Marines - who were at the Siege of Terra and largely defined by the Horus Heresy - thinking back to the Heresy and remembering it? The books aren't about these things, they're about characters that were forged in those moments, and exist in remembrance of them. These aren't exactly valid examples of a trend, really.



You Naughty Monsters said:


> I suspect it also might be a trend that continues, that is to say you've speculated your GK book may lead up to (and sequel may deal with) the 1st war of Armageddon. Dusting off the big toys.


Again, bias and perspective. Dusting off the big toys? Compared to a Blood Angels Chapter civil war over a _potentially reborn primarch_, and every Blood Angel successor Chapter meeting up to discuss the Chapter's destruction? All those Chapter Masters and famous characters? Compared to going to see Primarch Guilliman's corpse in Chapter 1, and then cavorting around the Eye of Terror on daemon worlds unharmed? Compared to a Salamander discovering a Heresy ship, with the most ancient Heresy-era guy in the license, in the first novel, and Vulkan He'stan - a massively popular tabletop character - as a main character in the second? And you're comparing the _vaguely planned sequel to a half-written book_, to _that_? You're saying there's a trend, despite being wrong about my second, third, fourth and fifth novels - you're saying that my eighth or ninth being about a major event is somehow a valid indicator of this trend?

It's all about perspective. There's a tie to the Ravenor series in my Grey Knight book. By your logic, does it follow the same route as the "trend"? Or is it because Black Library asked me to tie my GK novel to Dan's Inquisition novels, and after talking to Dan I felt 1. Honoured, and 2. That it would be an interesting storyline?



You Naughty Monsters said:


> Moreover, you've also stated you'd like to do a series on Abaddon the despoiler - doesn't get bigger or more juicy than that for the fans.


...maybe I like it? Maybe, like most writers, I write for myself? I don't plan things "for the fans". You're levelling a bizarre accusation, considering I have some of the least popular Legions and Chapters to "play with", compared to what a lot of the others have, and my plots are usually much less grand and much more focused on less competent characters?

Jesus, I write about the least-liked primarch, and I get that accusation of fan service because of a few vague visions? Compared to the guys writing about _Horus falling?_ How is a few cool, appropriate visions anything like that?

I mean, I'm trying to be polite, but I'll say it straight up. You're talking nonsense.

Try turning that curious perspective on the Blood Angels series, every other HH novel, or the fact Nick Kyme - who works in head office - releases novels that tie in with current miniature releases, because he has inside information a year+ before the rest of us.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Try turning that curious perspective on the Blood Angels series, every other HH novel, or the fact Nick Kyme - who works in head office - releases novels that tie in with current miniature releases, because he has inside information a year+ before the rest of us.


That explains why his Dark Eldar in _Firedrake_ were so up to date with the new codex, it did seem like he had read it in advance. I assume you got to do the same with the Grey Knights codex for your novel, or at least I hope you did because its damn good reading.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

I think this is the thread to get something off my chest.

I fricking love ADB.

Unfortunately, so does my girlfriend.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Mob said:


> I think this is the thread to get something off my chest.
> 
> I fricking love ADB.
> 
> Unfortunately, so does my girlfriend.


Watch out so he doesnt steal her away!


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> That explains why his Dark Eldar in _Firedrake_ were so up to date with the new codex, it did seem like he had read it in advance. I assume you got to do the same with the Grey Knights codex for your novel, or at least I hope you did because its damn good reading.
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


The new fluff in that codex is plain awful.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't know about you lot but I like the fact ADB takes the entire history into account when writing novels, a lot of authors I notice disregard a lot of it and write a massive sprawl of tales that are ignorant of the complexities of the universe and the past.

I think ADB's biggest achievement is taking previous disliked or unknown areas of the lore in 40k them liked and accepted with great enthusiasm.


----------



## sonn (Nov 25, 2010)

Mob said:


> I think this is the thread to get something off my chest.
> 
> I fricking love ADB.
> 
> Unfortunately, so does my girlfriend.


Grow a goatee and start wearing a beanie.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

You Naughty Monsters said:


> As a writer I think he is very talented, but as a storysmith he comes across as being a bit nervous. That is, invoking events/characters that he knows are going to be popular and therefore "safe". I find he often invokes Horus Heresy throwbacks, which is a bit gimicky as fans devour anything related to the HH.
> 
> For example,
> 
> ...


It seems this *worship* thread has become quite interesting.

As for the points made above, I _strongly_ agree. If anything I've noticed the same trend before and I'm glad it has been mentioned and presented in a fitting way. I don't think there is any need for a heated-discussion when a member is making good points.

But that is it: points. Not opinions on the quality of prose, characterisation or setting - and how this is affected by a trend of references to the Horus Heresy style, and I will gladly defend *You Naughty Monsters *from fanboyish criticism.

However, I'd like to put *my* point across. It is, in my opinion, slightly retarded to ignore the trend of Great Crusade, Horus Heresy and Primarch/Legion references in Mr. Bowden's books. Is this is rather cheap method of gaining popularity, considering how popular the Horus Heresy is? I believe it isn't. I just think it is a _single technique in the arsenal of an author's brain to use according to his or her own, individual style_. You can't ridicule Mr. Bowden's millennia-spanning flashbacks just because it differs to, say, Dan Abnett. Regardless of whether a flashback to the Siege of Terra is brilliant or poor in its execution, it has a valid purpose (enriching the story, providing development for characters, organisations - Legions and so forth).

So yes, I think it is just the excercising of a technique by the author - something he is well within his rights to do.

As for the impact of these flashbacks, well my opinion again: -
- Typhus and the Death Guard, with Heresy references, in _Cadian Blood _raised a book within an underperforming and lackluster series, into an interesting, standard 40k novel and a strong debut.
- In the Night Lords trilogy there is many flashbacks, chapters, references and just, _so much more _related to the Heresy. But, again, this deepened the development of the characters, Legion and Primarch - shattering the ridiculous 'Chaos marine smash' stereotype and skillfully blending two time periods together - whilst providing a constrast of the Night Lord 'renegades' between loyalist and more orthodox Chaos Legions.
- _Helsreach_. I think this is perhaps the weakest case for a Horus Heresy reference in my opinion. Whether or not the Imperator Titan had statues of the loyal Primarchs wouldn't have affected the story a great deal. But again, it was a useful addition - partly for the 'Oh, so this Titan was around before/during/a short time after the Heresy then?' reference, and partly because it adds a nice touch to the history of the Black Templars.

Hell, I read it at Christmas when the liquor ran in rivers, but didn't _The First Heretic _have 40k references? A *total* reverse? Which I found a nice touch.

If anyone looking at this and remembers a single thing, I hope it is this - I'm not too concerned whether the subtle, or sometimes not-too-subtle, references to periods and events of the Imperium's history (Great Crusade, Horus Heresy, Scouring) are to appease the fans or merely a technique Mr. Bowden enjoys using. Regardless, I dig it. I really, really dig it. In _Prospero Burns_, when a certain combat soldier who has worked with the Space Wolves before described the Vlka Fenryka being unleashed in a 'Floating world of glass' the Eldar-loving part of my mind bloody loved it. Eldar... Great Crusade? Sweet.

Maybe the technique will become tiresome if overused. But I don't think it is anywhere near that stage for now.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

^I'm pretty sure I happen to agree with you, but I honestly couldn't be bothered reading your post properly as you prefaced the important part with a chunk of self-important swipes at people who simply chose to enthuse about something they like as if that were a bad thing. In a thread inviting that kind of post, no less. 

And I also think you called the author a fanboy of his own work at some point, but again, skimming.

So yeah, I'm gonna get back to more important matters, such as whether I should shave my head and start using the word "killer" as an adjective in casual conversation.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I spent 5 fucking days trying to get Blood Reaver and for all of my fucking frustration with Border's Books ( Cocksuckers computer told them they had two copies and couldn't find either of them ) it was very worth the hassle of getting the book. Not many authors make me not give a shit if I have the money to get the book or not but find a way to forcibly get it in my possession. Anything that Stephen King wrote that tied into the Dark Tower series was the same way for me.

I am happy and yet unhappy. Happy that I could read another Night Lords novel but unhappy because I burned through it so fast. As a newer reader to 40K material I am still developing my favorite authors, but right now he ranks up as my top choice. I was very happy to see him thank Heresy Online first.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Mob said:


> ^I'm pretty sure I happen to agree with you, but I honestly couldn't be bothered reading your post properly as you prefaced the important part with a chunk of self-important swipes at people who simply chose to enthuse about something they like as if that were a bad thing. In a thread inviting that kind of post, no less.
> 
> And I also think you called the author a fanboy of his own work at some point, but again, skimming.
> 
> So yeah, I'm gonna get back to more important matters, such as whether I should shave my head and start using the word "killer" as an adjective in casual conversation.


Contradiction? I make self-important swipes at AD-B fanboys, yeah, you caught me, I'm a bad guy, I expressed by opinion that worship threads are irritating. Yet you can make a swipe at me based on... _nothing_? 

To be fair, I thought my post said, in a nutshell, _'I'm a big fan of AD-B's works, and I've really begun to enjoy his style lately, but I can really understand what You Naughty Monster's means'_ not _'His books are shit because it monopolises on the Horus Heresy popularity'_. Because, as I said (*Hint*: read my post?) I enjoy this technique in AD-B's style.

Hell, this time last year, me and another member had a real problem with fanboys views over Henry Zou, and by extenstion - _Soul Hunter_. Now that argument was pathetic and made me dislike a book, I *really*,* really **enjoyed*. And I can give you a multitude of reasons or (my own) reviews as to why I enjoyed it. 

What's annoyed me the most, is how I've gone *slightl*y against the general trend here, and I've got bashed for it. This is a forum, I can express my opinions surely? I don't intend to be rude, I really don't  But if you really want to attack me, surely you can do it over the content of my opinions than something irrelevant to the topic?


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

bobss said:


> But if you really want to attack me, surely you can do it over the content of my opinions than something irrelevant to the topic?


Doesn't need to be an attack, but I do disagree with some of them. It's just not a trend that stands up to comparisons with other authors' works. It's categorically not a targeted "for the fans" thing, and not only do I do it much less than many authors, it's also just a natural aspect of the subjects I'm writing about. Missing them out would be a crime in a lot of cases.

So, with the greatest respect, You Naughty Monsters was flat-out incorrect in saying it was something tied to my work. It's definitely something tied to all 40K to a degree, but I'm bemused to see anyone specifically accuse me of it with a straight face, especially - as someone who has read pretty much all of Black Library's back catalogue - it's an accusation that could've been aimed with much greater credence at other authors.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

bobss said:


> What's annoyed me the most, is how I've gone *slightl*y against the general trend here, and I've got bashed for it.


Bear in mind your tone, dude. This isn't a "worship" thread, and you insult the people who can be bothered to say nice things, as well as edge close to a curiously abrasive derision for them. Heresy-Online is better than that, and no one here has ever said anything positive or negative, true or false, without backing it up either in the thread or in the past. Even YNM's points, while I disagree with them, had examples. Admittedly, not examples that stack up comparatively or in relation to a wider sample, but whatever. 

The fact someone took a few minutes to start a thread saying they like my work is killer, and I appreciate that a lot, just like any writer, musician, or whoever else is cruising on a forum related to their work. But to actively deride people for worthless fanboyism is sort of a cheap shot. We've all seen "worship" threads. They annoy all of us. But there's a difference between those, and a small handful of people just being nice, with backed-up and explained opinions. If this thread is seen as worthless worship, when it contains a few people saying a few nice things, I've kinda gotta wonder what people can say that wouldn't get your worship alarm ringing.

I hate those threads as much as anyone else does, and I'd cringe at the sight of one about me, the way I cringe at the sight of them about anyone. But it's not like "I think he's a great writer, who is your fave writer?" is really "ADB IS THE SECOND COMING LOL".

Perspective, dude. There are better targets for hate and eye-narrowing annoyance. Real ones, that totally deserve it.

Like _Star Trek._


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

'Like Star Trek'

That is why I could never be your fanboy A.D-B. I love ST and hate SW [that you love if I am correct], so I will just like you and your work


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

seconded altho dr who beats both st and sw lol


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Rathios1337 said:


> So who are your favourite authors and why?


My authors of the moment are:

1) Chris Wraight.

The 'Sword of' books are awesome. Funny, creepy and engaging characters - Nuff said!

I met him at BLL and he's pleasant and very happy to discuss his work.

2) Rob Sanders

I met him at BLL and hadn't read any of his stories. I awkwardly told him that, asked him to sign stuff and then managed to distract from my opening comment by talking about Iron Warriors. Again very nice guy.

I have since then read his chapbook entry, 'of the Space Marine' short and Iron Within. He is an excellent writer who I hope to see more of.


I can't add ADB to the list (yet), because i've only read a couple of his stories. I found his portrayal of Lorgar (in TFH) to be incredibly interesting and I like the fact that the character of Lorgar is still evolving. Also, the last line of the last chapter of TFH has the most hilariously cheesy line in any 40k fiction (in a good way). I, very shortly, plan to read his Sabbat Anthology short )which he kindly signed for me at BLL - thanks!). I have really high hopes for that story given what it covers.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

You Naughty Monsters said:


> As a writer I think he is very talented, but as a storysmith he comes across as being a bit nervous. That is, invoking events/characters that he knows are going to be popular and therefore "safe". I find he often invokes Horus Heresy throwbacks, which is a bit gimicky as fans devour anything related to the HH.
> 
> For example,
> 
> ...


Honestly that must be the most ridicules accusation I’ve read on this forum. ABD creates some fantastic characters of his own and sometimes I even wish he would flesh out some existing ones a bit more (Varren maybe?). As for references to the HH well it’s integral to the setting and extremely popular. People want to read about it. I’m not sure what take you would have; make references to something boring that no one wants to read about and that has nothing to do with anything? I know I’m being facetious but I just think the original post was nonsense. I think ADB’S work is fantastic but I’m not a ‘fanboy’ and if I didn’t like something he’d written I’d say-so.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Seems to me that most authors write books they personally would want to read, not just shit that sells. Of course, some do care more for what sells and the money, don't get me wrong. Personally, I have been working on the outline for a Steampunk/Gothic Horror series for a few months now, and what sells never really grabbed me when it came to the content of my book. I was more focused on writing styles, ways to grip the reader, and above all else, writing a book in a rare genre that I would enjoy reading, as I love the genre but can't find any moe books in it that I haven't already read.I think that was one of ADB points (correct me if I'm wrong) - it is more about writing books he would enjoy reading, with characters he enjoys writing about.

Just my opinion - I'm usually one of those neutral "I see both sides" types (unless we're talking politics or religion) but with this one, regardless of the fact ADB is active in the thread, I have to take his side. Everything brought up against him has been given valid reasoning that points towards viable references to support his stories, not to make people excited and buy his shit. If their reading the book and catch the HH references, they already bought his book in order to read it (most of the time), so he already won if the game he's playing is to sell sell sell. And if he made the references in his books to help BL sell more HH books, how would that benefit him? That would be more the editors at work than the author. Even if he did write in those references for their "safe" popularity, who gives a shit? If the book is a fun read, whats it matter? Win win in my opinion - author makes money for appealing to the consumers (which is the only way a publisher will accept your works these days) and the readers enjoy the content. I dont see the problem, other than arguing for the sake of arguing... 

Cheers


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

bobss said:


> Contradiction? I make self-important swipes at AD-B fanboys, yeah, you caught me, I'm a bad guy, I expressed by opinion that worship threads are irritating. Yet you can make a swipe at me based on... _nothing_?
> 
> To be fair, I thought my post said, in a nutshell, _'I'm a big fan of AD-B's works, and I've really begun to enjoy his style lately, but I can really understand what You Naughty Monster's means'_ not _'His books are shit because it monopolises on the Horus Heresy popularity'_. Because, as I said (*Hint*: read my post?) I enjoy this technique in AD-B's style.
> 
> ...


Whoa, I got the impression you were a reasonably switched-on chap, but you really don't get why I had a pop at you? Um. Well, I guess I'll explain it, as the tone of your complaining about it seems to invite it, although I fear I am running the risk of starting a fight. Oh well, them's the breaks of the internet.

You ask me to crit you on the content of your post; the content of your post includes everything you post *including the style and tone of the language used*, not just the bits which directly interact with the point(s) under discussion. If you include a big bit in your post (PROTIP: Starting with it is worse) that's nothing but insults, you are inviting the people who read your post to react accordingly.

I appreciate you said didn't intend to be rude, but you were. And I would respectfully suggest that, because you didn't realise your phrasing would be interpreted by someone as out of order, that you go back and figure out why it was. It may save you from some difficulty if you talk in real life how you talk on the internet. Apologies if that sounded patronising, I'm genuinely a little taken aback by your incomprehension, as said, you seem like a clever chap.


On-topic: Yeah, Chris Wraight needs more love, only read two of his books but they both delivered exactly what they promised and a teensy bit more, that's job done as far as I'm concerned. And as I said, I kinda agree with bobss' thing about how referencing HH stuff is an authorial technique, I just don't believe it's cynical or calculatingly deliberate.

I guess it's something that you would probably raise as a trope of the author's work if doing a serious crit on his body of work, but it's entirely a strength IMHO. 

This whole complaint is just kind of odd. The one sentence version of it would be something like 'I am suspicious of good things'.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Mob said:


> On-topic: Yeah, Chris Wraight needs more love, only read two of his books but they both delivered exactly what they promised and a teensy bit more, that's job done as far as I'm concerned. And as I said, I kinda agree with bobss' thing about how referencing HH stuff is an authorial technique, I just don't believe it's cynical or calculatingly deliberate.
> 
> I guess it's something that you would probably raise as a trope of the author's work if doing a serious crit on his body of work, but it's entirely a strength IMHO.
> 
> This whole complaint is just kind of odd. The one sentence version of it would be something like 'I am suspicious of good things'.


The fact of the matter is that ADB wouldn't gain anything from simply referencing the HH in his books in means of profit or how well liked they are by the fans. If he put references to the HH in there to make money because of the current popularity of the HH, you would have to buy his book to get the references, voiding the argument that the references were to make more book sales.

If he references the HH to gain more popularity with his works, its a poor way of doing it, as a few references to something everyone likes won't win over the readers. If I read a completely shitty book with references to something cool like the HH, I wouldn't say "Damn that was a badass bookdue to the references" - it would still be shit. So in ADB's books, which I find quite good, refering to the HH just makes it that much cooler and realistic as the HH played a huge part in shaping the character of current HH veterens. 

When it comes to th argument about writing about established heavy hitter characters like Abaddon rather than commin up with his own, I think one is just being extremely nit picky in thei criticisms. Authors write about what they enjoy, and if they enjoy the big characters why not write about them. Itisn't some money grubbing scheme, ADB isn't selling the iniatures for gods sake 

Wasn't disagreeing with you Mob, was just further proving the oddity of the oiginal complaint by that Naughty Monster character, as it wasn't in the least bit valid.

Cheers - and keep that shit comming ADB, been pretty damn good so far. (<-- not fanboy rubbish, just honest opinion , bring Dan Abnett in here so I can tell him is Borthers of the Snake book sucked ass, but I like his other works :grin


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I feel like everyone brought the 40K universe into this thread lol


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Hell I'll admit it, I'm on the AD-B Fanboy Express, which is pretty sad since I'm older than him and have only read 2 of his titles (to be fair though, they are my fave BL titles and I want to stretch the others out so that I never end up in a drought).
Like others have stated, he is a great guy in person, when I heard he was doing the Greenwich Village signing, I Amtrak-ed my fat ass back to the old stomping grounds to capitalize on the autograph opportunity. And like a retarded fanboy, I mumbled out how Helsreach was my favorite book of all time, and he properly called me on my B.S. No, Helsreach is not my fave book ever, but it is my fave BL book, The Sea Wolf is still my fave book but I can't exactly snag an autograph from Jack London now can I.

As for the debate put forth by Naughty Monsters, well he's entitled to his opinion and AD-B is obviously entitled his rebuttal, especially when it's his own catalogue and writing style in question. Personally, I disagree with YNM. Now I am still pretty new to all the voluminous W40K lore, but IMO when you are reading within a licensed property, you don't want the extremes of either a writer slavishly working within a template, or getting overly creative and hijacking, then pissing all over established canon in self-interest. I think why AD-B 'clicks' with so many readers is that he is well-versed in the W40K world and has a very engaging style to boot. The acclaim is not overinflated, either. It's not like the BL is only Abnett, Aaron and a group of dime store novel hack artists. There stable of writers is friggin' amazing. And as for referencing 'safe topics', I don't see it. Falling back on safe topics is like in the Star Wars book Death Troopers, where they threw in Han and Chewie just because they were scared a SW horror novel might not stand on it's own merits. That's just sad. In the 2 AD-B books I've read (Cadian Blood and Helsreach) it was all about the character development and the canon scenery helped maintain the background immersion, or something like that. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

You Naughty Monsters said:


> As a writer I think he is very talented, but as a storysmith he comes across as being a bit nervous. That is, invoking events/characters that he knows are going to be popular and therefore "safe". I find he often invokes Horus Heresy throwbacks, which is a bit gimicky as fans devour anything related to the HH.
> 
> For example,
> 
> ...


I can see a bit of what you are saying, but someone at GW is def. impressed with him (as am I). I don't think he relies on the heavy hitters as much as he is given so much leeway to change the lore. Granted, I have only read his HH stories, but still.

Most info on the 2 missing primarchs.
How the Gellar Field failed.
The finding of Cadia and its population.
How Lorgar was humiliated by the Emperor (before it came across as, "hey - don't worship me please"

and from his short story:
An absolutely unrecorded (and awesome) fight between Curze and Johnson
The potential treachery of Guiliman (not to mention the potential conspiracy since both they, the space wolves and the dark angels all end up showing up late).


I have not seen another author given so much freedom to develop the 30/40k universe as he has. If anything, that is what his crutch is. He may be a good author, but my dog could write something decent given as much freedom as he has had.

Oh, and not to mention, I think Argel Tal was a great char.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

The thing i like about the soul hunter books is that (IMHO) i have a feeling that they have an underlying dual nature. On the one hand you have the fear dispersing, imperium shit your britches that are the Night Lords and yet within First Claw, you have a group who might not like each other but work well together as brothers should.

For example i like the way Talos and the other members of First Claw despise what the Exalted has turned thier former captain into and that Uzas is on the verge of falling into the arms of the blood god, but they stand by him for whatever reasons they have. 

I also like the way Talos treats the human slaves aboard the Covenant and especially Septimus and Octavias (sp?) almost like they are - dare i say it - favoured children to a stern and unpredicatble father. 

The Night Lords have a mixed fan base, i love them dearly and up until Soul Hunter the only novel i really had was Lord of the night, i also happen to like the word Bearers and First Heretic gave me an insight into Lorgar that not even Lexicum could give me.

up until then i saw him as a power hungry zealot...still loved him but, after reading First Heretic i saw him more as a lost soul looking for something...anything to worship as long as it gave his life meaning and to see one of the Primarchs not classed as a warrior caste like his other more likeable brothers, and it was good to see that in the Word Bearers, unlike the other leigons the two most powerful brothers Erebus and Kor Phaeron had thier own agendas, more so then Typhus and both the Talonmaster and Axemaster; i must admit that it made me wonder just who was in charge of the Word Bearers.

i am too old to get on the fanboy/girl express and that is not what i do however, i like the way that ADB gives a tortured humanity of such to his characters (if astartes and primarchs ever have such a thing) i can actually picture the scene in my head. 

i am looking forward to the next installment of the Soul Hunter because so far niether Soul Hunter or Blood Reaver has let me down in terms of writing quality. I enjoyed Helsreach and i felt that he grasped the Black Templars in a way that i had only read in one short tale many years ago the title of which totally escapes me but it left an impression on me that these brothers do not mess about and take thier duties far more zealously then perhapes other chapters. Helsreach made me remember that story and that is why i enjoyed it so much.

like him or loathe him it is your choice but so far the general concensus is that he is a good writer and due to his taking time that i am sure he has not a lot off to even comment on this forum and for sending a shout out the HO patrons puts him far up there in my opinion.

so far mister ADB i have enjoyed four of yuour novels and i have not yet picked up Cadian blood, always sold out when i go to my local GW store but i am sure i will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I love Talos but one thing that _confuses _me is the manner in which he switches from being a benevolent master to one who tears apart civilians then choosing one amongst them to being his new servant.

Regarding that scene in Blood Reaver, I just thought it's was such an abrupt, sudden change and I couldn't wrap my mind around it.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I love Talos but one thing that _confuses _me is the manner in which he switches from being a benevolent master to one who tears apart civilians then choosing one amongst them to being his new servant.
> 
> Regarding that scene in Blood Reaver, I just thought it's was such an abrupt, sudden change and I couldn't wrap my mind around it.


i am guessing that its to show his duality and the fact that when all is said and done he is a Night Lord i could be wrong though malus


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm well aware of ADB's intentions but it just struck me as odd for some reason, perhaps its the extremity of it.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

well i would go with that on one hand he is beneveloent and on the next not above showing the humans just who is in charge and not to forget it


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I think ADB himself siad it that Talos is just a bit of a dick.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

He's a space marine, he has the ability to be god like or devil like all at once because it was withheld from him when he was loyal. Space Marine emotions are undoubtedly as strong as they are compared to normal humans.

On the subject though, ADB and Chris Wraight are my current favourite authors at the moment, eating everything they write up.


----------



## sonn (Nov 25, 2010)

His next HH book is a continuation of the Word Bearers storyline. He wrote on his blog that its called Aurelian and apparently the cover is very badass.


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

sonn said:


> His next HH book is a continuation of the Word Bearers storyline. He wrote on his blog that its called Aurelian and apparently the cover is very badass.


From what I understand "Aurelian" is his up-coming limited novella.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

He needs to do World Eaters! I also pray with all my life's essence that he does Imperial Fists.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> He needs to do World Eaters! I also pray with all my life's essence that he does Imperial Fists.


i agree and i would love to see him write a Raven Guard novel. i think he might just pull it off spectacularly.

I am looking foard to Aurelian already


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

It would be great to see him do a raven guard novel, as Im sure he would do a good job on it.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I love Talos but one thing that _confuses _me is the manner in which he switches from being a benevolent master to one who tears apart civilians then choosing one amongst them to being his new servant.
> 
> Regarding that scene in Blood Reaver, I just thought it's was such an abrupt, sudden change and I couldn't wrap my mind around it.


Look at it this way. Talos is meant to serve as the ideal Night Lord of the "our actions were a means to a noble end" mold. His efforts to protect his servants fits into that concept, since the Night Lords' terror tactics were meant* to ensure an ordered society where law and authority were adhered to.

* To a certain number of Night Lords, at any rate. To others, it was all about just killing and the pleasure they got out of it. Xarl certainly didn't see any idealism in what they did.

With that in mind, he goes into cold-blooded killer and terrorizer mode when striking against the hated Imperium, but he's also a pragmatic warrior. He knows that his Legion--and his Company--is weak, and he can't afford to throw away people who can serve him. When the 10th Company go on piratical expeditions, they are specifically looking for resources... and people with key skills are valuable resources, as well.

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Thyr said:


> From what I understand "Aurelian" is his up-coming limited novella.


Any idea when this limited ed. novella coming out???


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Honestly, I've loved all of Aaron's novels. _The First Heretic_ is in my top 3 favorite HH novels (after _Legion_ and _Flight of the Eisenstein_) and the Night Lords books are fantastic. He seems like a pretty nice guy too. I met him at the Dutch Frenzy in 2010 and got him to sign _Soul Hunter_ for me. Definitely my favorite BL author.


----------



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

Ave Dominus Nox,.Hail to you,Mr.ADB.You bring Night Lords into life.
Wthat ever you write,you name it,I'll buy .


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

anyone know what 'aurelian' is gonna be about?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe it's about what Lorgar sees when he visits Cadia.


----------

